# 1980 Schwinn Stingray Fair Lady Found & Bought



## Dbike (May 2, 2021)

I have been searching for a Schwinn Stingray Fair Lady for quite a few months, maybe even one year. I preferred 1969 because I already own a 1969 Fair Lady "dirt bike" which I enjoy. A few have shown up for sale within 50 miles or so; did not follow up with those. Just a few days ago, a 1980 appeared on craigslist. Locally, too, not more than 5 miles away! 

So I drove over yesterday to take a look at it. In very good condition. Chrome is fine (no rust or pitting), wheels look good and it has the original saddle. I tried the seating position, the gearing and, of course, rode it. I decided to buy it... it seemed too good to risk losing it to another buyer. Here are some photos I took. It really rides nice.


----------



## Dbike (May 2, 2021)

This is somewhat of a mystery to me. The tires don't look like they are aftermarket or recent. But could a 41-year-old bike have the original tires?


----------



## GTs58 (May 2, 2021)

Possibly. What's it say on the sidewalls? Kenda? Schwinn? The new Schwinn (Pacific) uses tires made by Kenda and I had a 1969 Deluxe Tandem with non original tires made by Kenda but those tires were marked with the Schwinn name.


----------



## Dbike (May 2, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Possibly. What's it say on the sidewalls? Kenda? Schwinn? The new Schwinn (Pacific) uses tires made by Kenda and I had a 1969 Deluxe Tandem with non original tires made by Kenda but those tires were marked with the Schwinn name.



I don't see a make listed. It does say "Made in Taiwan" which leads me to believe it is not the original after all.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 3, 2021)

Dbike said:


> I don't see a make listed. It does say "Made in Taiwan" which leads me to believe it is not the original after all.



I don't think those are original. Heck a lot of us ride 70  year old original tires. V/r Shawn


----------



## Dbike (May 3, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I don't think those are original. Heck a lot of us ride 70  year old original tires. V/r Shawn



I did check a few Schwinn brochures from that time period (1980). Tires are visible on the models they show, but really hard to see the tread pattern.

Anyway, I did an experiment I have done before with my two bikes. This time, all three bikes. The experiment tests the gearing. I have each bike at a standstill. Then I pedal slowly down the sidewalk at 10 revolutions of the crank and stop precisely the 10th revolution. The photo shows the results. The '69 Stingray/Fair Lady is well ahead of the other two bikes. The recently-bought '80 is about two length behind the '69. And coming up the rear is the '19 reproduction at about 1 and 1/2 lengths behind the '80. Interesting results.


----------

